# Breast enhancement pills



## Blackbird (Mar 11, 2005)

My wife is trying to find info on these all natural enhancement pills.  Does anyone know anything about them?  Do they work, is it permanet, any sides? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 11, 2005)

It isn't scientifically possible. The size would have to be attributed to fat deposits. You can't spot reduce and you can't direct fat to a specific area. At least not through an oral supplement.
She's going to have to go for the implants if it bothers her that much.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 11, 2005)

Well actually DR i had a friend who is gay and he was taking pills and he actually (with his shirt on for texascreed and everyone else who has a joke lined up) had breasts growing.  I don't know what they would for a woman who wants larger breasts.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 11, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Well actually DR i had a friend who is gay and he was taking pills and he actually (with his shirt on for texascreed and everyone else who has a joke lined up) had breasts growing.  I don't know what they would for a woman who wants larger breasts.


Yes, but my guess is he was taking female hormones. Blackbird is referring to this product or one similar to it. http://www.bloussantproduct.com/flash/index.html
These products are snake oil designed to attract women who are desperate because they are so self concious about their bodies. I know at least one girl who is so drop dead gorgeous that she makes SOME Playboy centerfolds look like males. Unfortunately what she got in looks and the rest of her body, she lost in the breast area. She tried it and was very disappointed.


Think about it. If this stuff worked, the word would spread like wildfire and the breast enhancement doctors would be out of business. Not only that, but if they could discover a product that was capable of fixing women like this, they would have come up with a pill that causes men to grow too.


----------



## tee (Mar 11, 2005)

If your wife does decide to get implants, make sure the doctor has a well documented history. They will perform two types of surgery. One is above the muscle, and the other is below the muscle. Really good doctors will not perform above the muscle implant surgery. The benefit to above the muscle is a fast recovery time, but years after the surgery, her breasts will sag. Kind of like the old cliche of a rock in the sock.  Under the muscle implants will hurt a lot more and take about four times longer to heal, but will last a lot longer and look better down the road.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 11, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Not only that, but if they could discover a product that was capable of fixing women like this, they would have come up with a pill that causes men to grow too.



Dink is waiting in line for this day to come.


----------



## max lift (Mar 11, 2005)

Well if anyone finds one that works let me know so I can supplement my wifes diet I know she would be thrilled to wake up and have her braw be too small. :twisted:


----------



## TexasCreed (Mar 11, 2005)

implants for women is the way to go. oracle, i wasnt even thinking about it, yet. lol


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 11, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> implants for women is the way to go. oracle, i wasnt even thinking about it, yet. lol



Oh but i felt it's coming....it's been awhile


----------

